# #1 phrase uttered at deer camp?



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

This last week at my Dads deer camp it was.......
#1 answer
Huh??

Followed by....
#2 answer
Are you def?


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Are you def? *HUH?*


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Knew that was comin.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

*#1 Answer at ALL deer leases when you ask....*

Did you shoot?

NO! I didn't see a thing!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

"Where is he?!!!" Followed by a lot of 4 letter words and razzing.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

"I would have let it go another year" 

or this one that I was actually asked...

"Does that big 10 point come to your feeder every morning or just randomly?"


----------



## water turkey (Jan 11, 2005)

"hold my beer and watch this"

usually followed by something catastrophic


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Clay : What time is it 


Doug : 8:45 



Clay : We can make it, we have 15 minutes before they close


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

I receive a phone call from dad while we are both in the stand....
Dad "I just shot one, but I dont know how big it is."
Me "Well **** dad, why did you shoot it then?!?"

Next phone call 10 minutes later

Dad "Hey bub I dont want you to get mad but its a ......."
Me "Son of a B*^&H, ok dad, i will talk to you later."

I gotta love him but he sure makes it hard sometimes, I wouldnt hunt without him though, lol


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

AMEN mines 82 and been been doing it to long to change, I've quit trying. WW


dwhite said:


> I receive a phone call from dad while we are both in the stand....
> Dad "I just shot one, but I dont know how big it is."
> Me "Well **** dad, why did you shoot it then?!?"
> 
> ...


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

The sad part is he is 45 and I am 27 and he is the one who taught me the ropes. We have tried management on different leases and for the most part he is ok but once a year he jacks it up somewhere, lol....he can let the small deer go but if it gets to be a decent buck its hammertime, he is just old school, one day I WILL get through to him, even if I have to put my shock collar for the dogs on him!! LOL


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Holey S$%t

Charlie


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

ther eis always 


"THIS ONE TIME AT DEER CAMP......" (preferably by female)



did you shoot? thats the one i cant stand.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

"Who stopped up the freaking toilet"?


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

PEEEEYEWWWW,,,Allright, who ******** in the fire!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Good luck

see anything?

stay out of my cooler.

Who's cooking?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

When ya'll coming back?
Leemo don't wake us up so d**m early!
Daddy take me to my blind now!
Uh baby, we're out of water in the camper and I gotta go!


----------



## 11119 (Dec 29, 2005)

How could we have ran out beer!!!!


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Where's that other bottle of Crown ?!?!?!?!


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

The one that gets me is:

"Why didn't you shoot him"?

Tony


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 20, 2004)

This weekend..... Jason, Have you seen my head?


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Where you hunting?[seeing anything]
just for a sec.i thought i might get a shot!
I shot one last year so far i went to step it off,turned around and was lost.
varies[twisted my ankle [and it took three days to find me]


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

"Hey, you shot one huh?" "No, dang thing walked up to my stand and committed suicide."

TH


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL , Thanks for the laughs guys .
Our most uttered words are from stepdad (still in his bunk) " whats the tempeture? "
Thermo. is outside , guess who has to go look.....


----------



## Deer716 (Aug 3, 2004)

Give me a beer:rotfl: 


Whats for dinner??


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

1. @#$% Brad, shut the bathroom door!
2. @#$% Brad, what crawled up in you and died?
3. @#$% Brad, you better check your shorts.

I think y'all get the general theme. :biggrin:


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

McBuck said:


> 1. @#$% Brad, shut the bathroom door!
> 2. @#$% Brad, what crawled up in you and died?
> 3. @#$% Brad, you better check your shorts.
> 
> I think y'all get the general theme. :biggrin:


LOL! sounds like he and the Outcast may have something in common....


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

bbridges said:


> LOL! sounds like he and the Outcast may have something in common....


There are many pretenders but few with the true gift that the Pale One has!:rotfl:


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

James: How come your always seeing stuff and I dont see s*&t?
Me: I keep tellin ya, quit smoking that s*&t before you go to the blind! All you ever see are pink elephants! (true story!)

last year: G*& D&^%N cows knocked over the tripod feeder!
last weekend: G*& d^%n cows ate every bit of corn out of my bump feeder
today: Oh I got there ***** now, I got a roll of barbed wire in the back of the truck.

next weekend: oh man I'm sorry, I thoght that calf was that red skinned bucked I've been after!

Man did you bring toilet paper??!


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

"Hold my beer and watch this and for Gods sake don't tell my Dad".


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

"Can I borrow your phone? I need to walk outside & call my wife"


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

"Who farted?"


----------



## Marsh Monkey (Jul 16, 2004)

My rifle must be off.


----------



## Westtxhunter (Jan 13, 2006)

Them- " See anything"?

Me- " Doe and spike"

Them next hunt "see anything" 

Me- Doe and Spike

Them next hunt "see anything"

Me- Same ole doe and spike. 

I must have seen the same doe and spike for the last 15 years.


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

This year I had to listen to Min-Tex say one thousand times.....


"There are no deer over here....." (His side of the blind)


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

"those A-holes Next door shoot everything that moves!"

"that A-Hole next door shot a deer MY deer that's been on MY camera all friggin year"!!!!

LOL.... man I'm bitter!


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

"Did you have to wipe the milk off his lips after you shot him".


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

It'l make a t--d
Why did you shoot that peice of s--- deer? 
Why did'nt you shoot that deer instead of videoing him.
he'll be agood one next year!!!
What happened to all those we let walk last year?
what did you see? same old c--p [or should I have told him abot the 3 -8's , 2 9's and one ten point I really saw?]
What's for supper and how many are going to be here?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

See you on the radio


----------



## L.T.K.56 (Nov 2, 2006)

dang bob you shot bambo!


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Bambo? Is that like a huge fawn? (spawn of doe & Rambo)


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

what are you gonna do with that lil thing?


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Thats what she said bowed_up

"what are you gonna do with that lil thing?"


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

Whats the weather supposed to do? If I were you, I'd go hunt that high line. (Man I'm glad this person ain't me cause I'd **** off alot of people, PAST PRESENT AND FUTURE.) I'm , I'm tellin yah, those deer are gonna be movin at ----o'clock. There ain't no sence in cooking all that food, we never really eat it all.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Nothing Like A Good Seven And Seven For Breakfast Before Hittin The Blind!
Something Never Heard At Camp:
Dang It Wear Out Of Wine Coolers.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

McBuck said:


> There are many pretenders but few with the true gift that the Pale One has!:rotfl:


Evendently you've never slept in the same bunk house with Trouthunter. Try having bofe of them in the room. And they'll blame it on Hoey.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

"This beer is going down way too easy."


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

Mannnn !!! I think your Gerble died !!!!


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

What was that sound this morning it sounded like it came from your direction. Sounded like an axis to me, hIm, no it was a Sika some where over there I can't tell.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

These are fom last years lease "This lease sux!", "Do you think he would kick us off if we shot a cow or just let us pay for it and get it cut up?" "Why are you even going to waste your time your not going to see anything but cows." 
This years lease quotes, "That would of been a bad arse deer in two years!" "Stinking cows emptied my feeder!" "why on earth would anyone knowingly shoot a nubbed buck?" "Just think if we were on last years lease we could still be huning right now because niether one of us would of killed squat yet."


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

"did you hear those dogs" "son...do not pee at the deer stand ever again! " "mom, if I see a monkey do i shoot it?"


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

yak se mas...dale


----------



## killa52 (Jun 19, 2007)

Gotta take him every time, he taught you!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Brad: "Hey stumpy where's the peanut butter?"

Martin: "Air fresherner? Why do I need to spray air fresherner?"

Danny: "One time on patrol I see this guy in shorts........."

Shane: "The smallest muscle? I don't get it?

:tongue:


----------

